# New Kitchen required



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Countertops of differing heights within the same kitchen are not uncommon. I often see lower kitchen worksurfaces under windows or other architectural features. I think you could use it to your advantage and no one will ever know you didn't want it that way.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

If you post a few pics of the site and then give dimensions for the space you want to use, I'll give ya my professional opinion. 


and I agree with KC, different heights are all the rage these days


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Lower counters are ideal for different tasks like rolling pastry and cookie dough, and kneading bread. The ideal counter top choice for this type of work surface is marble. Butcher block is also a great surface option and another is stainless steel. Ideally this work surface is different from the regular-height counter... so, for example, granite for the counters and butcher block for the shorter work surface would look great.

The average height for this type of counter - for the average woman - is 28 to 29"... or exactly dining table height.


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

I had to do the same in my new kitchen. It worked out that the window was outside of the "work triangle", so I used shorter cabinets to make a computer desk/task area. To help make this appear "intentional" consider doing different depths of wall cabinets. These two things will really add dimension!


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

I will try and post pics soon, not allowed to use the work pc's to do that though 
I explained the idea of different heights to my wife, she did not like the sound of it, do you have any examples that I can show to her.
I measured the height of the lower window from the floor, it 2'1"


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

I suspect that 25" (2'1") is probably too low for an affective work counter... 3-4 inches is substantial.

But... I still think a shorter cabinet is a great solution for the space in front of your window... it just wouldn't be a work/prep space. Perhaps it could be used for a potted herb garden... perfect spot, in front of the window!

What I think would look great = not only build the cabinet lower, but build it out a few inches... make it a different colour... highlight it with details like feet so that it looks different from the other cabinets (I'm thinking, rather then making it look like you're fixing a problem [i.e., fitting the cabinet to the window] - make it look like you had a special cabinet that called for a longer window [i.e., fitting the window to a loved cabinet]). Here's an example:








Obvioulsly this isn't a shorter cabinet, but I think you get the gist. You could have lighter cabinets and a darker "special cabinet" or, like this example, darker with a lighter short cabinet.

Here's another example of where someone has included a special cabinet into the line of kitchen cabinetry. I'm not suggesting you install pink cabinets!! :biggrin:









Of course these kitchens are very traditional...

Another option to consider... keep the lower cabinet the same as all the rest, but make it bench height (with 2 drawers in it - and a cushion on it)... it'd be a perfect spot for the kids to perch when Mom and/or Dad is making cookies!

Again... make your solution look purposeful, not like a fix to a problem!

I found some renderings of shorter cabinets...















Unfortunately I couldn't find any photos of shorter cabinets NOT on an island.

BTW... if you like a more traditional style, and you like the idea of making this little cabinet special and unique, something like the blue cabinet at the end of the island above could look great - glass doors showcasing a few special things... or shelves for cookbooks.

Good luck!!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*kitchen window*

How about creating a decorative storage cabinet under and perhaps on each side of the window with glass doors? I'd have to see the design, but I agree that it could be an interesting focal point.


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

Creating a work station would allow you to utilize the window. I don't know if you drink coffee or wine but turning the area into a coffee bar or wine storage cabinet may be another idea. 

Nia


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Once we see some photo's and room sizes I'm sure you'll get some ideas.

As a thought you might try something like this if it's an adjoining wall window.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of the ideas, I should have internet tonight when I get home, so I will post pictures and measurements then.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Ok internet is working now, I will post pics and measurements tonight.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Here are some pictures as promised.

http://picasaweb.google.ca/wedge22/Kitchen

Their is a plan on the link too with measurements.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

So any thoughts then guys?


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

You know Wedge... my first tought when I saw the photos of your kitchen may not be what you want to hear... replace the windows. Perhaps it's my problem, but I'm just not a fan of these types of windows - they're dated looking and, as far as I understand, far from energy efficient.

Further, if you replace the windows you'd be in a position to install a window in your current eating area that is the correct size, and in the correct position to accomodate lower cabinets in the standard height. If this particular window was a little narrower, you could also consider a tall pantry-type cabinet in the corner (btw - I feel the two windows should be the same size). I realize that this would involve some wall tear out as you'd have to reconfigure your sill, king studs, etc. - although this task is far from a big deal, really. 

If replacing the windows is out of the question, then I would encourage you to consider the options shared above. I particularly like the idea of a bench with storage underneath (pillows can be perched on the wall under the window) OR a shorter cabinet whose counter could be used for an herb garden, or a place to showcase those pretty kitchen accessories that are used less often (i.e., keep them on this counter, pull them to a work surface when using them [perfect example: kitchen aid mixer - love to have them around, but they take up tons of storage - it's perfect when they have a designated display space {cause we love to see them!} in the kitchen.]).

If you were planning on wrapping the lower cabinets around this corner and onto the eating area wall, then I - again - urge you to consider installing a smaller window. I say this because I can see that you don't have enough depth for a lower cabinet along this wall as long as the window is as low as it is.

Hope these thoughts help...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put a nice 18 lite french door in where the eating room window currently is. It will be handy to walk directly from the kitchen out to the grill grill on the deck.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

How difficult is it to replace a large window with a smaller one? We have had a quote for new windows but all they do are windows, nothing else, no contract work at all. We too know the windows are crap. The quote was 14 windows and a sliding door for $6400 all in.


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

If you haven't done so already, Wedge, why don't you post that specific question to the greater forum?

I've been involved in projects were smaller windows were being replaced by larger windows - the inside wall was open so that we could install new king, trimer and jack studs, sill, header, increase the rough opening, etc. It's pretty straight forward.

When replacing a larger window with a smaller window I would imagine that much of the same process would be involved BUT you'd have to decrease your rough opening... that would involve additional exterior work like plywood sheathing, house wrap, siding/stucco repair and new window trim. So perhaps a little less straight forward - but not un-doable.

I'm sure you'll get some expert advise from the other members of this forum!! 

It's my opinion that if you want your cabinets to go level (i.e., not lower under the window) from corner to corner on this wall, replacing the window with a smaller one is the best way to go.
Good luck with this decision!!!


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for your advice I will post the question in another section of the forums regarding the window.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

"I" think its easier to put a smaller in replacing a larger verses other way around,block it in,extend inside drywall, you have to do siding or whatever outside either way.


----------



## daxinarian (Jul 9, 2008)

earlier in the post you said the window was 2'1" but in your measurements (on the link) and in the picture its 2'11" (35")
35" would be alot easier to work with as far as a lower work area.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

The measurements I posted on the link are correct.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I get to yvr quite often. My two favorite restaurants at the moment in bc are

Encore Hy's thats in the financial district about 30 minutes from yvr pretty much a somewhat straight shot on 99.

Second and close to Yvr in Richmond is Earls its in the lansdowne mall did i spell that rite? They have really good food for a reasonable price. They have these like dry rib appetizers that are really decent to get a guy started. It all depends on what my day was like when i land where i'm eating. Bad day EARLS GOOD DAY ENCORE HY'S FOR A STEAK.

Good luck on your kitchen project.


----------

